# Uber doesn't get it does it? Reducing the bonus amount in exchange for more rides doesn't get me off my ass.



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I had a very hard time doing 20 rides for the $80 bonus and now as of today Monday Aubergine wants me to do 30 rides for $75. With our state shut down and people not going to clubs or bars, 30 rides is pretty hard to get in and of itself. Uber wants to keep reducing the bonus amount each week to get us hooked like &#127887; fish.

I suppose I could go to Hudson Wiscosin border and get mkre rides from drunk folks but Wisconsites don't really order Uber like that and either drive drunk or have friends pick them. Also a Wisconsite Pax dude left his garbage inside my car when he asked if I have a trash can he can throw into, and I told him he can throw it in Garbage of bar I'm taking him to, but just like the Canadians that left their empty drink cans in floor of my car, he did too.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

....thinking to myself in my market there hasn't been any quests, since like March. And if any market does have quests, that kinda means there are pax out there, someplace and not enough drivers. Maybe.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

SHalester said:


> ....thinking to myself in my market there hasn't been any quests, since like March. And if any market does have quests, that kinda means there are pax out there, someplace and not enough drivers. Maybe.


You're in some southern state market away from big cities?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

First off, it's 20 rides for $65, the other 10 rides are not that lucrative. 
Second, in my market they were offering $20 rides for $10. No thanks, I'm on vacation instead.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> First off, it's 20 rides for $65, the other 10 rides are not that lucrative.
> Second, in my market they were offering $20 rides for $10. No thanks, I'm on vacation instead.


They gave me $80 for 20 and now they do $65 for 20


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> I had a very hard time doing 20 rides for the $80 bonus and now as of today Monday Aubergine wants me to do 30 rides for $75. With our state shut down and people not going to clubs or bars, 30 rides is pretty hard to get in and of itself. Uber wants to keep reducing the bonus amount each week to get us hooked like &#127887; fish.
> 
> I suppose I could go to Hudson Wiscosin border and get mkre rides from drunk folks but Wisconsites don't really order Uber like that and either drive drunk or have friends pick them. Also a Wisconsite Pax dude left his garbage inside my car when he asked if I have a trash can he can throw into, and I told him he can throw it in Garbage of bar I'm taking him to, but just like the Canadians that left their empty drink cans in floor of my car, he did too.
> 
> View attachment 534278


sounds like your pax lost an item.... you should return it to him and obtain the fee for lost item returned.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

TheSorcerer01 said:


> sounds like your pax lost an item.... you should return it to him and obtain the fee for lost item returned.


Lol a $15 return fee for a used rolled up mask.


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> Lol a $15 return fee for a used rolled up mask.


masks are essential for the ride, some masks are personalized and some are plain jane so to speak, but they have value. In another forum there was a similar issue regarding bottled water, similar result but no issue as it was a genuine concern...maybe. A pax could get dehydrated so their bottle could be essential to them, same thing for a mask, how else may the pax enter into locations of commerce without one.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

TheSorcerer01 said:


> masks are essential for the ride, some masks are personalized and some are plain jane so to speak, but they have value. In another forum there was a similar issue regarding bottled water, similar result but no issue as it was a genuine concern...maybe. A pax could get dehydrated so their bottle could be essential to them, same thing for a mask, how else may the pax enter into locations of commerce without one.


Man the big shocker ever that I am just inferior ant to Pax came when a couple of young Canadians left their red bull cans on my Rav4 floor quietly. Th Rav4 was luxury and all.

I was once Canadian and sang their anthem song in classroom. So it was sad to see Canadians visiting from Canada do such a thing in my US market.

To put this into perspective, I am African and always take a vacation to Nairobi Kenya where I have family and friends and I take Uber or Bolt while there as they operate there and I've asked drivers if people left their garbage on the floor and they said no never. So in Africa the pax don't even do such a thing, but in US and Canada they do?

I once caught a woman with her husband who was about to quietly put the garbage on the floor. I picked their drunk ass up from a Hockey game and luckily I caught her trying to put her taco platter on my car floor quietly as if I'm some inferior dude who must clean up after their garbage. But I am a working professional IT man.

Sick f's they were. I told her she can throw it into trash bin that is clearly visible in front of her house and she did.

In all these cases it were white people doing this. Not Asian or black or Hispanic or Latino. Just white which made me wonder if they were doing this because they obviously knew I was black and they thought I was something inferior that needs to clean up after them.
Only time I ever wanna clean up after a person is if I become a Chauffeur style luxury Uber Xcellence driver. Because at least then I know they tip well and are upscale people.

Anyways I long stopped driving drunks for this reason. Drunks lie about tipping in app too. Too much wrong and risks driving drunks. I don't do it for $10+ surge. Heck no forget that crap


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> They gave me $80 for 20 and now they do $65 for 20


Sure, they are paying these incentives based on how badly they think they need drivers and what they expect demand to be. When it's slow in January the incentive will probably be $10 or 0.

As far as trash in the car, I'm white and I occasionally get that as well. Some people are just rude inconsiderate selfish liars, happens a little more with the drunk crowd but that's where the money is so you learn to deal with it. And yes, I have claimed a return item fee when someone has left trash in my car. Report the left item exactly what it was ( I described the trash) . Drove back and left it at their front door and claimed my fee. Got a 1 star but it was worth it.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> You're in some southern state market away from big cities?


no. I'm North around a bunch of giant cities/counties and 3 intl airports. Kersplat?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

SHalester said:


> no. I'm North around a bunch of giant cities/counties and 3 intl airports. Kersplat?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Uber gets it.
The drivers don’t 

as long as someone’s willing to take the trip for 2 bucks why should they pay you 4


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> View attachment 534517


What the hell is that
Vietnamese Soul food?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> First off, it's 20 rides for $65, the other 10 rides are not that lucrative.
> Second, in my market they were offering $20 rides for $10. No thanks, I'm on vacation instead.


40 rides for $10 here


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Diamondraider said:


> 40 rides for $10 here


Disgusted. Never allow that


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Disgusted. Never allow that


Oh I agree. I marched right into Dara's Sunday brunch and I told him so. I told Dara @Ozzyoz would back me up.

The new quest is $400 for 10 rides, but only if I feel like it.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> 40 rides for $10 here


How can you lose?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> I had a very hard time doing 20 rides for the $80 bonus and now as of today Monday Aubergine wants me to do 30 rides for $75. With our state shut down and people not going to clubs or bars, 30 rides is pretty hard to get in and of itself. Uber wants to keep reducing the bonus amount each week to get us hooked like &#127887; fish.
> 
> I suppose I could go to Hudson Wiscosin border and get mkre rides from drunk folks but Wisconsites don't really order Uber like that and either drive drunk or have friends pick them. Also a Wisconsite Pax dude left his garbage inside my car when he asked if I have a trash can he can throw into, and I told him he can throw it in Garbage of bar I'm taking him to, but just like the Canadians that left their empty drink cans in floor of my car, he did too.
> 
> View attachment 534278


They figure people are starving.
" WILL DRIVE FOR FOOD".


----------

